#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  jbl vertec

## erikdrnl

Ik was zondag in Goes een Dancetour bezoeken en er hing zoals gewoonlijk een jbl Vertec line array set,allen nu zonder geluids limiet er werd een uitzondering gemaakt voor het feest.
Ik heb nog nooit een geluidset zo hard en zo zuiver horen klinken als deze jbl kasten,mijn vraag is wat vinden jullie beter dan jbl vertec[ps.ik ben echt benieuwd].

----------


## Banned

Het nieuwe ARRAY systeem van Master ........

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door erikdrnl_
> 
> Ik was zondag in Goes een Dancetour bezoeken en er hing zoals gewoonlijk een jbl Vertec line array set,allen nu zonder geluids limiet er werd een uitzondering gemaakt voor het feest.
> Ik heb nog nooit een geluidset zo hard en zo zuiver horen klinken als deze jbl kasten,mijn vraag is wat vinden jullie beter dan jbl vertec[ps.ik ben echt benieuwd].



Dit ligt vooral aan de techneut, zo iemand met oren aan zijne kop die weet hoe het moet klinken en die de vertec kent !
@ mephisto  :Big Grin:  dit meen je niet hé , zonder onderbouwing [ :Embarrassment: )]
Er zijn wel meerdere topmerken die je met hun line arrays steeds zie terug komen op festivals :
Meyer, EAW, L'acoustics, Tecnare, EV, NEXO, Adamson enz...
En alles wat ik van master heb gehoord [V] krijg er rillingen van  :Big Grin:  
sis

----------


## zjeten

heb al enkele line arrays oren spelen en ik moet zeggen dat technaere de mindere was.Het was op de gentse feesten voor de belgen.
vertec vond ik zeer goed klinken op dranouter aan zee.
lag dit aan de technieker of delen jullie ook deze mening?
D&B gehoort in leuven en haf een zeer mooie volle klank.
was nathalia on tour.
mvg
jeffrey

----------


## Gast1401081

Heb onlangs Bart Hof op zijn M3D's gehoord, met een symphonie-orkest en een opera koor. 

Zo loei-hard en loepzuiver heb ik nog nooit iets meegemaakt. En als een symphonie-orkest opengaat dan gebeurt er echt wat met je.

----------


## B-there

Heb een tijd terug Within Temptation en de BZB in Pijnacker over Vertec horen spelen..

Man! wat klonk dat goed!![^] kippevel tot achter de oren.. :Big Grin: 

Dat doet JW bij WT toch maar goed..[^]


Grz

Bart

----------


## Banned

@ Sis :

Heb je zeker nooit een kompleet systeem gehoord van Master ....

Er zijn weinig mensen die een kompleet systeem hebben. 

Nieuwe systeem klinkt goed en ook het line array is prima.

Bij Frequence is op het hoofdpodium het nieuwe array gebruikt.

Zo ook bij de staatsloterij.

Zeker het gewicht is super : 35kg met versterkers ( 1000W voor laag/mid en 500W voor hoog ) voor de toppen

en 61kg ( 1000W  ) voor de subs met versterker.

Systeem bestaat uit 2 subs ( dubbel 15 ) en 8 toppen ( dubbel 10 met dubbel 1" driver ) 

Totaal vermogen ( RMS ) per kant : 14KW

----------


## Reemski

> citaat:_Geplaatst door B-there_
> 
> Heb een tijd terug Within Temptation en de BZB in Pijnacker over Vertec horen spelen..
> 
> Man! wat klonk dat goed!![^] kippevel tot achter de oren..
> 
> Dat doet JW bij WT toch maar goed..[^]



Ik heb hetzelfde set gehoord daar (alleen tijdens Within Temptation)... En ik deel je mening niet.

Wat een ongedefinieerde bagger. Na 20 meter al ene grote brei.

----------


## sis

Denk dat het hier een groot welles nietes gehalte gaat worden !!
sis

----------


## B-there

> citaatenk dat het hier een groot welles nietes gehalte gaat worden !!
> sis



Dacht het niet.. :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## Reemski

Inderdaad. Dat is nergens voor nodig. Wilde alleen de reactie even nuanceren met mijn ongezouten mening. 
Was die avond zo nuchter als wat, dus daar lag het niet aan. Het geluid in die tent kon me alleen gewoon geen moment bekoren. Zowel de geluidskwaliteit als de mix niet. Zoiezo een line array laag stapelen lijkt me niet echt optimaal in een dergelijke diepe tent.

----------


## Sikkie

> citaat:Heb onlangs Bart Hof op zijn M3D's gehoord, met een symphonie-orkest en een opera koor. 
> 
> Zo loei-hard en loepzuiver heb ik nog nooit iets meegemaakt. En als een symphonie-orkest opengaat dan gebeurt er echt wat met je.



Het M3D klinkt inderdaad heel erg goed. Elke keer als ik het hoor krijg ik er weer kippevel van...
En als er dan in een lege zaal een ceedeetje Toto over wordt gedraaid...grrrrr :Big Grin:

----------


## B-there

> citaat:Zowel de geluidskwaliteit als de mix niet. Zoiezo een line array laag stapelen lijkt me niet echt optimaal in een dergelijke diepe tent.



Das niet alleen ongezouten maar ook slecht onderbouwd.
De array was nu een maar niet hoger te krijgen in die tent als je goed gekeken hebt. En hij stond al op het podium. Subs op de grond.

Over de mix.. 
ja. das jouw smaak en mening. (denk dat niet iedereen die deelt.. :Big Grin: [^]) 

Grz

Bart

Ps.. was jij toevallig de dj aldaar?[?]

----------


## meyerfreak

> citaat:Het M3D klinkt inderdaad heel erg goed. Elke keer als ik het hoor krijg ik er weer kippevel van...
> En als er dan in een lege zaal een ceedeetje Toto over wordt gedraaid...grrrrr



Mooi he... waar heb je het gehoord?

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door B-there_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaatenk dat het hier een groot welles nietes gehalte gaat worden !!
> ...



Wacht maar af, je zal mij nog gelijk geven  :Big Grin: 
Het is nou eenmaal zo , en het zal nooit maar dan ook NOOIT veranderen, iedereen maakt zijn eigen keuze en over smaak valt er niet te twisten  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## Reemski

> citaat:_Geplaatst door B-there_
> Ps.. was jij toevallig de dj aldaar?[?]



Nope.. Bezoeker.

Tent was inderdaad niet hoog. Mogelijkheid tot ander concept is natuurlijk ook niet altijd mogelijk, en dan spelen tijd, financien en beschikbaarheid een rol. Maar het podium was 1,60 / 1,80 hoog ofzo.. Je moet met me eens zijn dat dit voor een line-array toch echt niet ideaal is.

Verder vond ik het absoluut niet goed klinken, en daar ben ik niet alleen in. Ik heb die reactie die avond meer gehoord. Qua onderbouwing: Vond de zangeres van WT wel erg verdwijnen naar de achtergrond. Verder kan ik er gewoon niet meer over zeggen want het is alweer een flinke tijd geleden, doch deze indruk is bij mij achtergebleven.

----------


## theo

dus als ik deze topic zo doorlees,Is een array dan wel geschikt in een tent,waar je geen hoogte kunt maken???.
Ben ook aan een nieuwe set toe en zit te dubben over een array of toch weer hoorngeladen toppen.
bvd

----------


## Banned

Sis heeft toch wel gelijk hoor .....

Iedereen heeft een eigen smaak van geluid.

Alle systemen die een hoop euro's kosten zijn goede systemen.Maar niet iedereen heeft eenzelfde gehoor.

De een vindt dit de ander vindt dat.

HEt ligt ook vaak aan de gelkuids-man die achter de knoppen zit.

Zo kan een goede geluidsman een budget geluids-set als een dijk laten klinken en een slechte geluids-man een goed systeem klote laten klinken.

----------


## sis

Dat bedoel ik dus  :Wink: 
sis

----------


## Peter Vanhove

Tekst verwijderd

----------


## dokter dB

prozakje? [ :Embarrassment: )]

Ik neem niet weg dat je echt wel gelijk hebt over het geblaat van meestal onkundige mensen over merken en wat wel en niet goed is, en waarom etc etc.
Maar als je je gewoon professioneel/beroepsmatig opstelt reageer je hier toch gewoon niet op? lekker belangrijk, de waarheid komt uiteindelijk toch wel aan het licht. 
Mensen die weten waar het over gaat hebben toch wel meteen door dat zo'n PA-afzeikverhaal grootspraak is. Vaak zijn het jonge gasten die denken alles te weten (en dat ook oprecht geloven), en zich op die manier moeten profileren, dat is toch eigenlijk een beetje zielig?. 

ge-edit  :Smile:

----------


## Sikkie

> citaat:Mooi he... waar heb je het gehoord?



Goeiedag steven,

Het verhaal van Toto in de lege zaal was in de Middenhal van Martiniplaza bij de EBBC. Ik was toen 'die' volgspotter.

Greetz,
Tom

----------


## arie

Jongens het kan altijd beter, geen 1 set op deze wereld is voor alle situaties perfect geschikt dus ik begrijp ook niet dat sommige mensen dit denken,en of beweren?ook is het natuurlijk zo dat alles met je buget te maken heeft, iemand die 1 keer in de maand voor de lol in een bandje speeld steld nu eenmaal andere eisen, dan iemand die 3 a 4 keer in de week als prof speelt, en hier hoort natuurlijk ook een ander buget bij.zo doe ik het bijfoorbeeld ook voor de lol en heb nu een das st 215 set met labgruppen versterkers en dit is voor mij eingelijk al gek genoeg, een prof zal hier niet tevreden mee zijn en waarschijnlijk een eaw set kopen.Ik wil hier eingelijk maar mee zeggen dat we gewoon iedereen in hun waarde moeten laten en dat iedereen op bepaalde gronden een mening formuleert en daarmee zijn oordeel velt.groeten Arjan

----------


## B-there

> citaat:Het is nou eenmaal zo , en het zal nooit maar dan ook NOOIT veranderen, iedereen maakt zijn eigen keuze en over smaak valt er niet te twisten



Yep!





> citaat:Je moet met me eens zijn dat dit voor een line-array toch echt niet ideaal is.



Dat ben ik zeker met je eens. Het was volgens mij een combinatie van: WT wou graag die dag over Vertec spelen - En het was een k*t tent voor een array.
Maar gezien de omstandigheden vond ik en anderen dat JW het nog mooi voor elkaar had daar. Maar dat is die bekende 'smaak' waar Sis het over heeft[8D]

En zoals je mischien al wist.. Ik persoonlijk vind dat Vertec systeem goed klinken. 

Verder deel ik de mening dat een goede techneut het geluid ook met een mindere kwaliteit PA goed moet kunnen krijgen.

Grz

Bart

----------


## Reemski

> citaat:_Geplaatst door B-there_
> Maar gezien de omstandigheden vond ik en anderen dat JW het nog mooi voor elkaar had daar. Maar dat is die bekende 'smaak' waar Sis het over heeft[8D]
> 
> En zoals je mischien al wist.. Ik persoonlijk vind dat Vertec systeem goed klinken.



Wellicht dat het voor de omstandigheden goed was. Maar laat ik even duidelijk zijn dat ik het Vertec systeem niet slecht vind. Ik zal de laatste zijn die dat beweerd, want daar heb ik het veel te weinig voor gehoord. 
Jij had het alleen over een geluidje waar je kippevel van kreeg in Pijnacker. Dat wil ik tegenspreken, omdat ik het daar dus (overduidelijk) niet mee eens ben. Duidelijk hebben we dus beide een verschillende beleving meegekregen van die avond.

----------


## zjeten

hallo
Even reageren op peter vanhove die het waarschijnelijk over mij heeft.
Ik breek zeker je set niet af he!
Maar heb nu kortelings enkele Line arrays gehoort na elkaar en vond die technare iets minder klinken.Kdenk dat de wind er voor iets tussen zat .Op een andere moment kan die set mischien super klinken naar mijn gevoel.Dit weet ik niet.
Zal proberen dit zo snel mogelijk proberen uit te zoeken.
Tis inderdaad smaak.En budget voor zo'n set kun je idd nog niet hebben op je 19 de.Maar je kun toch wel luistern en vergelijken op je 19 de.
Daarom dat ik ook vroeg of er nog andere mensen die mening delen of als dit aan mij lag! zo kan je uw mening bijstellen of oorzaken zoeken voor je zelf. leren ...
mvg
jeffrey

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Peter Vanhove_
> 
> 
> Meestal is het zo dat als iemand geinvesteerd heeft in merk X, of bij een firma werkt die toevallig merk X heeft, ze ook merk X het beste vinden en al de rest als troep beschouwen. Het lijkt mij bij pro-audiofielen dat  dit fenomeen nog veel erger is dan bij mensen die niks met pro audio te maken hebben. Zeg nu zelf, toegeven dat een andere zijn set beter klinkt dan de jouwe, waar je net al je centen ingestopt hebt is toch wel heel erg moeilijk.




@ Peter: Lees dit maar ff hard op voor. En luister ff goed naar wat je dan uitspreekt...

verder geldt in de hele branche dat men best wel een kastje kan bouwen dat fantastisch klinkt. Maar het probleem ontstaat bij het naast elkaar zetten van een volgend kastje, en een volgend kastje enzo. 
Dat verschijnsel heet koppelen. En das toch best wel lastig voor de meeste techneuten.  Vooral in de nieuwere line-arrays komt het nog al zeer precies, op halve graden zelfs. En dan krijg je nog eens looptijdcorrecties omdat je banaan je speakers op verschillende tijdstippen laat arriveren bij je oren, en dan wordt het al best wel heftig.

----------


## joe

> citaat:En dan krijg je nog eens looptijdcorrecties omdat je banaan je speakers op verschillende tijdstippen laat arriveren bij je oren, en dan wordt het al best wel heftig.



En dan wordt het pas echt leuk [8D]





> citaat:verder geldt in de hele branche dat men best wel een kastje kan bouwen dat fantastisch klinkt. Maar het probleem ontstaat bij het naast elkaar zetten van een volgend kastje, en een volgend kastje enzo. 
> Dat verschijnsel heet koppelen. En das toch best wel lastig voor de meeste techneuten. Vooral in de nieuwere line-arrays komt het nog al zeer precies, op halve graden zelfs. En dan krijg je nog eens looptijdcorrecties omdat je banaan je speakers op verschillende tijdstippen laat arriveren bij je oren



Jep, met looptijd verschillen kan je hele leuke dingen doen, maar het kan ook vervelend uitkomen. Ik moest afgelope weekend op een festival mixen waar ze 2 eaw 750 toppen op elkaar hadden liggen zonder ze iets naar voren te tippen. In het plaatje laat ik zien dat ik op langere afstand een normaal geluidsbeeld had en op kortere/midden afstand wat hoog miste.


Groeten,
Marco
http://www.mdsoundandlight.nl/img/upload/2speakers.jpg
r1 tot en met r160 is 20hz t/m 20khz
het plaatje is van 1 t/m 30meter

----------


## Michel van de Beek

Ziet er uit als een leuk en handig excel proggie. Welke is het precies ?

----------


## Ibvee

Check z'n website, alst goed is heeft ie het daar op staan... (heb em laatst een keer gechecked en kwam een paar leuke excel filetjes tegen)

----------


## joe

@Michel: Jep je kunt hem gewoon downloaden van me site.
http://www.mdsoundandlight.nl/html/page.php?page=test
Hij is alleen nog niet klaar, ik ben er nog mee bezig. Er moeten nog wat schoonheid foutjes uit  :Wink: 

Je kan hem gebruiken om te controleren hoe de spreiding er uit ziet (klankmatig) van een line array want de normalen programmaatjes kijken hoofdzakelijk naar de spl spreiding.
Dit kan je natuurlijk ook met mapp online maar dan moet je altijd online zijn en het geld hoofdzakelijk voor Meyer speakers


Groeten,
Marco

----------


## gideon

Wordt Vertec voornamelijk nog met Ma's aangestuurd of ook al de I-tech's? Verschil goed hoorbaar?

----------


## Frank_KSaudio

Het is altijd weer interessant te zien hoeveel emoties de stapel hout links en rechts van een podium bij mensen los maakt.
Om te beginnen mogen we vaststellen dat bij dit soort producties alleen de beste audio producten worden gebruikt.
Microfoons, bekabelingen, mengtafels, FX app., en de Luidsprekersystemen, het is allemaal dik voor elkaar.
Daarnaast mag je ervan uitgaan dat de systeem engineer het luidsprekersysteem perfect afregelt op de locatie en zeker bij een Line Array luistert dat zeer nauw. De F.O.H. techneut moet dan nog weten hoe hij de signaalbronnen netjes bij elkaar voegt en als dat allemaal goed gebeurt dan hebben we objectief een prima resultaat.

Waarom zoveel mensen dan toch zulke verschillende meningen hebben over het eindproduct is heel logisch.
A. De emotie van een die-hard Meyer gebruiker verbiedt het om een    prima klinkend JBL systeem goed te vinden en v.v.
B. Ons gehoor is niet absoluut! M.a.w. we horen allemaal verschillend.
Onze waarneming van geluid/muziek is dus bijzonder subjectief.

Het mag duidelijk zijn dat er een reeks van factoren zijn die bepalen hoe iets klinkt.
Speelt de band op zondag avond en hebben ze ook al op donderdag, vrijdag en zaterdag gespeelt?
Is de F.O.H. technicus wel lekker fris of is het ook zijn vierde dag dat hij met een fikse verkoudheid staat te mixen?
Ging de Systeem engineer er vanuit dat de tent vol zou zijn en blijken er nu maar 800 bezoekers te zijn gekomen?

Het mag duidelijk zijn dat we allemaal graag naar de merkjes kijken op die grote zwarte kisten maar dat de kans dat het goed of juist fout gaat meestal ergens anders ligt.

Luidsprekersystemen zijn altijd een compromis tussen natuurkundige-, wiskundige- en financiele-wetten.
Welk compromis bij jou past bepaalt in 99% van de gevallen de stapel bankbiljetten die je eraan uit wilt geven en voor de rest blijft het smaak.

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Frank_KSaudio_
> 
> Het meningen hebben over het eindproduct is heel logisch.
> A. De emotie van een die-hard Meyer gebruiker verbiedt het om een    prima klinkend JBL systeem goed te vinden en v.v.



Valt best mee, hoor... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Welkom , trouwens. De wijzen uit het oosten worden steeds talrijker hier... :Big Grin:

----------


## Frank_KSaudio

Hartelijk dank voor je welkom Mac.
Dat ik uit het oosten kom is een feit maar of ik tot de wijzen behoor dat laten we maar even in de ruimte staan...[8D]
Verder hoop ik dat je mijn stelling dat de die hard meyer fans geen goed woord voor andere systemen kunnen opbrengen met een korreltje zout neemt. Ik had daar elk merk versus elk ander merk kunnen neerzetten. Dat helaas heel veel die hard fans wel zo denken is spijtig maar goed, die weten niet beter zullen we maar zeggen.
Ikzelf heb wel zo'n beetje alle top systemen in de markt gehoort en weet dat ze soms klonken als een klokje en dat er soms bagger uit kwam. Ook bij een Luidsprekersysteem geldt nu eenmaal: "what comes in must come out".

----------


## Koen van der K

Valt niet veel op aan te merken, zowel op de opmerking van Frank en McGyver als op VerTec niet.
Had me eerst eens in de VerTec theorie verdiept om het systeem daarna eens in de praktijk aan te horen; 6 units top (4889) en sub (4881 groundstacked) per kant in de open lucht en ik vond het (afgezien van de mix) echt retestrak en gecontroleerd klinken. In vergelijk met een Synco set welke het voorafgaande jaar daar dienst deed was de afstraling (uiteraard) vele malen gelijkmatiger en rustiger en fase-draaiingen en "lobes" nauwelijks waarneembaar (enkel exact in het midden bij kruising / overlap van de arrays een kleine "bult") ... maar daar is Line Array mede voor ontwikkeld lijkt me.

Hoewel ik ook trekjes van Meyer-freak-isme kan vertonen ben ik van mening dat het objectief luisteren en beoordelen van andere systemen deel uitmaakt van je geloofwaardigheid en vooruitgang.
Enfin, hier zal ieder ook wel zijn eigen mening over hebben.

Waar ik ook wel benieuwd naar ben is de vraag van Gideon; zijn er noemenswaardige verschillen te horen tussen VerTec aangedreven door MA's (AB), I-Tech (D) of Powerpacks (de opplakdozen van Crown) ?

----------


## Gast1401081

De belabberde reputatie van JBL in ons land komt mede door de handige importeurs die de originele processoren (met looptijdcorrectie etc) vervangen door een beunhaas typetje, waardoor het vroeger vet over zijn nek ging. 

Maar de internationale JBL-mixer weet wel beter. Systemen kloppen, en zijn zeker niet slecht. Ze kunnen gewoon met de top mee. Maar aub wel met origineel materiaal bestukken, of in ieder geval de originele software ophalen in je processor.

----------


## Janpa

Hallo Heren,

Even mijn reactie op het Verteq verhaal ik heb dit voor jaar in Breda een collega geholpen met opbouwen voor de Dance tour op het Chasseveld hij werkt hoofdzakelijk met JBL en ken de systeemen zeer goed na het afregelen van de set viel mij op dat als ik over het veld liep het geluid overal kwa druk gelijk was en niet zoals bij de meeste sets bij het podium loeihard. Het procesor systeem dat gebruikt werd om de versterkers aan te sturen was overigens van het merk LAKE.

En wat er ook als test muziek gebruikt werdt of het nu house of klassiek was zonder bij te reggelen de set bleef goed klinken. :Smile: 

Later heb ik nog eens een Verteq set gehoord van een andere collega maar vondt dit toch minder.

----------


## Frank_KSaudio

Met zekerheid is er verschil in klank tussen systemen die worden aangestuurd met verschillende versterkers. Los van het feit dat er veelal een mega verschil zit tussen goedkope en dure amps is zelfs het verschil tussen de diverse dure versterkers, QSC PL/LAB/CROWN MA e.d. al fors.
Over de door Koen genoemde Crown MA v.s. Crown I-tech is nog te melden dat de I-tech wellich digitale trekjes vertoont maar dat je het nauwlijks digitaal mag noemen. Wellicht zal ook hier een groot verschil tussen de MA's en I-tech te horen zijn maar dit zal hoofdzakelijk worden veroorzaakt door de gebruikte FET's en het in zijn geheel modernere ontwerp.
De I-tech is alleen digitaal met betrekking tot de input-sectie en de wijze waarop je kunt communiceren met de DSP. De filters die worden gebruikt (o.a. all-pass) bewijzen dat het hier niet gaat om bewerkingen in het digitale domein.
Bovengenoemd geldt overigens ook voor bijna alle "digitale" speaker management systemen.
Digitale signaal bewerking kan door middel van IIR en FIR filters waarbij FIR filtering (behoorlijk complexer dan IIR) de voorkeur geniet. http://www.ks-audio.nl/main/firmod/firmod_datablad.pdf

----------


## Koen van der K

Zojuist (met belangstelling) de info gelezen die Frank aankaartte, toch een paar vraagjes over het zg (in)finite impulse response filter en de "trucen" rond het KS Firtec filter.

Zover ik kan beoordelen gaat het hier hoofdzakelijk om het corrigeren van de (impuls)transientrespons van met name LF luidsprekersystemen na een transfermeting.

Is het corrigeren / dempen van ongewenste conusbewegingen niet eerder een taak van de (goed ontworpen) eindtrap met (goed ontworpen) NFB, en is sturing en correctie van diffratie en refractie niet eerder de taak van een (wederom goed ontworpen) hoorn of waveguide ?

Ook wordt nogal uitgehaald naar fasedraaiing rond het x-overgebied en dat correctie en toepassing hiervan "noodzakelijk kwaad" is.
Aan fasedraaiing is wat mij betreft niets "vies", het is er en je kunt er handig gebruik van maken bij filterontwerpen om het 1-en-ander te corrigeren en in rechte banen te leiden. Overigens is met het menselijk gehoor prima fasedraaiing waar te nemen beneden de pakweg 500 Hz, maar dat terzijde.

Met transientcorrectie ben je mijn inziens toch nog steeds afhankelijk van vele andere factoren zoals veranderende res.freq bij stacken, temp.veranderingen, afwijkingen drivers etc. of zijn hier voorzieningen voor getroffen op de controller ?

KS pretendeert in mijn ogen zo'n beetje elke grafkast "recht" te kunnen trekken met transientresponsecorrectie ? Dit lijkt me een matige manier van symptoonbestrijding. Ik ben benieuwd en altijd nieuwsgierig naar nieuwe technieken, een demo zou wonderen kunnen doen hoewel ik een gezonde dosis scepsis heb.

ps indien deze reactie te ver "off topic" is kunnen we er wellicht een nieuw onderwerp aan spenderen ?

----------


## Frank_KSaudio

Het zijn een heleboel vragen die Koen stelt en ik zal proberen ze zo zorgvuldig mogelijk te beantwoorden.

Vooraf wil ik voor alle lezers op dit forum duidelijk maken dat FIR filtering geen KS uitvinding is maar dat dit filter principe zelfs relatief oud is. Hoewel FIR filters alle andere, tot dusver gebruikte, filters "de baas" is werd het tot heden weinig toegepast.
De reden is dat "Dynamische Audio" bijzonder veel capaciteit van de processor vergt. De processoren die hiervoor geschikt zijn kosten nog steeds veel geld. M.a.w. het is een dure oplossing.
Daarnaast is de wijze waarop systemen worden ingemeten van groot belang voor het eindresultaat en het inmeten is geen kwestie van een microfoontje ervoor, meten en klaar.
In het geval van KS wordt elke luidsprekerkast apart ingemeten zodat er een unieke correctie ontstaat. Hierdoor worden ook de toleranties die bestaan tussen de verschillende componenten weg gefiltert.





> citaat:Zojuist (met belangstelling) de info gelezen die Frank aankaartte, toch een paar vraagjes over het zg (in)finite impulse response filter en de "trucen" rond het KS Firtec filter.
> 
> Zover ik kan beoordelen gaat het hier hoofdzakelijk om het corrigeren van de (impuls)transientrespons van met name LF luidsprekersystemen na een transfermeting



Nee, KS ziet een luidsprekersysteem (lees kast) als een geheel. De metingen vinden dus plaats aan het complete systeem (kast). Hierdoor wordt dus ook de invloed van de kast op het verstoren van het impulsgedrag meegenomen in de resultaten.




> citaat:
> Is het corrigeren / dempen van ongewenste conusbewegingen niet eerder een taak van de (goed ontworpen) eindtrap met (goed ontworpen) NFB,



Uiteraard is de kwaliteit van de versterker een maatstaf als het gaat om de hoeveel correctie die je moet toepassen wil je een luidspreker exact het signaal laten volgen. Zelfs de beste versterker is echter onvoldoende in staat een (zware) luidsprekerconus voldoende te dempen en kan al helemaal niet de massa traagheid van een luidspreker corrigeren.





> citaat: en is sturing en correctie van diffratie en refractie niet eerder de taak van een (wederom goed ontworpen) hoorn of waveguide ?



Ook hier gaan we er weer vanuit dat de luidspreker fabrikant voldoende wiskundige skills heeft om een goede weergever te bouwen.
Echter, elke luidsprekerbehuizing is een compromis. Toegepaste hoorns zijn per definitie altijd te kort en elk materiaal waar l.s. behuizingen van gemaakt zijn kennen een eigen resonatie frequentie.
Elke eerlijke l.s. fabrikant zal bijvoorbeeld erkennen dat het onmogelijk is om de ronde "mond" van een driver perfect te laten afbuigen tot een rechthoekige hoorn.




> citaat:
> Ook wordt nogal uitgehaald naar fasedraaiing rond het x-overgebied en dat correctie en toepassing hiervan "noodzakelijk kwaad" is.
> Aan fasedraaiing is wat mij betreft niets "vies", het is er en je kunt er handig gebruik van maken bij filterontwerpen om het 1-en-ander te corrigeren en in rechte banen te leiden. Overigens is met het menselijk gehoor prima fasedraaiing waar te nemen beneden de pakweg 500 Hz, maar dat terzijde.



Fasedraaiingen beinvloeden het impulsgedrag altijd negatief.
Filters die deze fasedraaiingen compenseren hebben een nog grotere negatieve invloed op het impulsgedrag.
Het menselijk gehoor is niet in staat fasedraaiingen of frequentie verloop te horen. Het menselijk gehoor is alleen

----------


## Frankzelf

Ik ben één van de systeemtechnici welke het JBL Vertecsysteem in Goes heeft opgehangen (daar ging deze topic toch over??). 

Uiteraard is het JBL Vertecsysteem een van de betere line-array's welke momenteel op de markt zijn. Maar dat wil absoluut nog niet zeggen dat het altijd klinkt; zoals ik ook heb kunnen lezen hier... Met de processoren welke tegenwoordig op de markt zijn is het inderdaad ook mogelijk om een systeem helemaal om zeep te helpen.

citaat: _De belabberde reputatie van JBL in ons land komt mede door de handige importeurs die de originele processoren (met looptijdcorrectie etc) vervangen door een beunhaas typetje, waardoor het vroeger vet over zijn nek ging. 

Maar de internationale JBL-mixer weet wel beter. Systemen kloppen, en zijn zeker niet slecht. Ze kunnen gewoon met de top mee. Maar aub wel met origineel materiaal bestukken, of in ieder geval de originele software ophalen in je processor._

Ook hier ben ik het zeker niet mee eens! In dit geval (JBL Goes) werd gebruikt gemaakt van Lake Contour processoren met hun geweldige phase linear filters. Alsmede weet ik dat het betreffende verhuurbedrijf (Storysound) heel erg veel tijd en energie erin heeft gestoken om het Vertec-systeem te optimaliseren. Op welke manier laat ik even in het midden, maar het lijkt bijzonder veel op de werkwijze van het door KS toegepaste FIRTEC. 

Blijkens de eerste reactie in dit topic was dat erg goed merkbaar!!
Altijd leuk om te horen.

----------


## Janpa

Ja heel leuk om te horen dat het ook bij collega's op valt dat er berijven zijn die echt weten waar ze mee bezig zijn. Maar uit ervaring weet ik dat het verhuur bedrijs van de Dance tour toch op een zeer hoog nivau staat. Zoals ik al eerder vertelde was ik een van de technici die de set in Breda mee opgebouwd heb (volgens mij de eerste) ook daar zater er geen limiters op wat zeer uitzonderlijk is want de gem. Breda is zeer krities hier op. Later heb ik dit nog eens nagevraagd bij de des betreffende amtenaar. Hij vertelde dat de ervaring van de dance tour van 2004 met het verhuurbedrijf het vertrouwen gaf dat dit niet nodig was ( een klacht in 2004).

Overigens heb ik ook op een Verteq set van een ander verhuurbedrijf staan mixen en miste hier toch het een en ander en moest hard werken om een goed geluid te krijgen.

----------


## R. den Ridder

kritisch..in Breda?

ben zelf ambtenaar en behandel horecalawaai..
maar we zijn inderdaad heel eenvoudig..je kunt krijgen wat je wil, als je er een bende van maakt worden de teugels strak aangetrokken, maar laat je zien dat je er serieus mee omgaat krijg je de ruimte.

volgend jaar trouwens niet meer zeggen dat een line-array speciaal is ontwikkeld om geluidsoverlast te voorkomen hoor  :Smile: heb nog nooit een zo'n vaag verhaal gehoord over geluid...de evenementencoordinator wilde zelf line-arrays verplicht gaan stellen..toen maar even uitgelegd hoe en wat het nu eigenlijk inhield..

----------


## erikdrnl

Wie werkt er nog meer met JBL Vertec naast Storysound

----------


## Koen van der K

Erik &gt; zie eerder gepost bericht (o.a. Purple Sound)

Groeten,

Koen

----------


## Janpa

Beste Ralph,
Ik weet niet hoe je aan het volgende komt.

volgend jaar trouwens niet meer zeggen dat een line-array speciaal is ontwikkeld om geluidsoverlast te voorkomen hoor heb nog nooit een zo'n vaag verhaal gehoord over geluid...

Maar als je de Techniek achter een line-array begrijpt dan weet je dat je het geluid hier van goed kunt sturen. En kunt bepalen hoever het komt. Mocht je er meer van willen weten mag je me best eens bellen. Ik denk dat je dan pas enig idee hebt hoe we toen de settings hebben gemaakt. Je collegas hebben dit zelf kunnen zien op de DB meter tijdens het wandel rondje.
Je hebt mijn telefoonnummer.

----------


## R. den Ridder

klopt klopt, was ook meer voor de humor..alleen het feit dat je aan een leek op gebied van pro-audio uitlegd wat nu precies het karakter is van een line-array had dus het gevolg dat elke line-array als een toverdoos werd gezien door anderen (niet degene aan wie jullie het uitgelegd hebben overigens)..en viola, daar was het wilde idee geboren om dan maar een line-array te gaan eisen.

En ook wel grappig ter info en het feit dat jullie je huiswerk goed gedaan hebben, de klacht 2 jaar geleden kwam van een man die 7 kilometer verder woont, er daar dan ook niet gemeten :-)

----------


## Janpa

Tja een aantal jaren er voor waren er iets van 200 bij een klus van een collega.
En dit waren klachten van ongeveer 15 km verder.

----------


## Gast1401081

Mits goed uitgericht en ingeregeld is een line-array wel een soort van overlastbeperker. 
Je hebt achterin minder geluidsdruk-verval tov. voorin, en dus kan het mainPA wat zachter. En dus heb je meer opbrengst op de plaats waar je t hebben wilt ( zaal, veld) en minder bij de buren ...

----------


## berolios

In het algemeen kun je aan een line-array twee grote voordelen toeschrijven:

1) Acoustische koppeling van het geluid (alleen bij een true line-source), resulterend in een afname van slechts 3 dB per verdubbeling van de afstand in geluidsdruk, in plaats van de 6 dB bij conventionele systemen (in theorie althans, maar laat het eens 4 dB zijn). Dit fenomeen geeft de illusie dat de geluidsbron véél dichter bij de luisteraar staat dan werkelijk het geval is (geluid echt BAM op je smoel, so to speak) en geeft algemeen genomen een veel beter en egaler weergavespectrum over een grotere afstand van de bron (méér frequenties komen vérder zeg maar). Hierbij heb je dus ook voor grotere systemen mínder boxen nodig om dezelfde geluidsdruk te bereiken.

2) De line-array systemen die zich enigzins aan de regels die gelden voor het verkrijgen van volledige acoustische koppeling houden, hebben een verticale spreiding per kast van niet meer dan 5'. Dit heeft tot gevolg dat je je geluid min of meer kunt mikken waar je het hebben wilt (wél in het publiek haar oortjes, níet op die weerkaatsende muur).


Maarrr....  De meeste mensen verwarren de term line-array (dat net zoiets betekend als: boxen in een kolom onder elkaar gehangen) echter maar al te vaak met de term line-source. True line-source arrays zijn er maar weinig: Y18/Y10 van Adamson en V-DOSC/ dV-DOSC van L'acoustics zijn eigenlijk de enige true line-source arrays die er op dit moment zijn voor zover ik weet (ik geloof dat Sound Projects er nu ook een heeft, maar dat weet ik helaas niet zeker). 

Wat voor de meeste merken 'problemen' geeft is de acoustische koppeling in het hoog (koppeling heeft namelijk met de afstand tussen twee bronnen, gerelateerd aan frequentie te maken, voor theorie, mail me gerust), dit is dan ook te merken wanneer je vérder van het systeem wegloopt, op een gegeven moment valt het hoog bijna helemaal weg en klinkt het net als een 'coventioneel' systeem op die afstand, weg voordeel van een line-array zou je dus in essentie kunnen zeggen. Dit geldt uiteraard alleen bij grote shows en open-air feestjes...


Maar nu terug naar de vraag: welk systeem is het beste?
Om die vraag te beantwoorden moet je eerst weten op welke basis je oordeel velt, want met geluid bezig zijn is niet alleen techniek en natuurkunde, maar vooral ook luisteren naar klank en daarop anticiperen --&gt; Ga je dus beoordelen op (theoretische) systeem eigenschappen, of puur op klank (niet écht ver van de PA beluisterd). Bedenk wel dat klank een zeer relatief begrip is, een prutser als systeem-techneut of FOH mixer en het klinkt helemaal nergens naar !!


Either way, mijn keuze valt op Y18/Y10 van Adamson, zeker die Y18's, foei foei foei, wat komt daar een vette sound uit (18" kevlar's voor het laag), die toppen gaan tot 65 Hz (als je er genoeg onder elkaar hangt) en het hoog is letterlijk nog op een kilometer ver te horen (Rock Werchter = 24 toppen per kant)....... Met grote regelmaat te beluisteren op diverse Belgische festivals als Pukkelpop en Rock Werchter (EML Productions Belgie werkt met Adamson)



Zo, nu heb ik wel weer genoeg geluld voor vandaag....

----------


## berolios

Mieljaar, heb ik m'n reactie weer niet helemaal goed geplaatst, sorry mannen, moet nog effe aan de layout wennen (niet dat die niet goed is, maar ik moet toch een smoes verzinnen)

----------


## berolios

Zoals al uit mijn eerdere post blijkt ben ik het zeker met ******** eens. Zelf heb ik redelijk wat houseparty's gedaan en daarbij was het kenmerk van V-DOSC dat dit systeem blijkelijk 'harder' binnen kon met mínder klachten buiten doorslaggevend voor de keuze van systeem. De main PA kon inderdaad zachter om ook achterin voldoende druk te houden, zodat overlast naar buiten flink werd beperkt.


Leuk forum trouwens.... hier ga ik vaker vertoeven op een rustige avond....

----------


## Koen van der K

Adamson ... het gerucht ging dat deze Canadese club spontaan de patenten van L-acoustics hadden overgenomen gezien de patenten niet in Canada geldden ? Weet niet meer van wie ik het heb maar het zou niet onwaarschijnlijk kunnen zijn.

Heb Adamson op Rock Werchter gehoord (EML), vond het niet slecht, ook niet indrukwekkend goed.

Gedetaileerd op 1 merk ingaan resulteert meestal toch in "unieke" waveguides, patenten, constructies en natuurkundige wetten die enkel door desbetreffende fabrikant zijn (her)ontdekt en toegepast. Niets met techniek, alles met verkooptechniek te maken.

Voor degenen die geinteresseerd zijn in tamelijk objectieve info betreffende Line Array is de Meyer-site een aanrader : http://www.meyersound.com/products/technology/
(Voor niet-Meyer freaks : JBL heeft ook interessante whitepapers over VerTec ... check de site).

Veel leesplezier

----------


## berolios

Nou Koen, ik dacht toch wel objectieve info te geven over line-array systemen, hoewel ik wel voorkeuren heb voor bepaalde systemen ben ik nergens echt devoted-fan van hoor... daarvoor heb nog (lang) niet met genoeg verschillende systemen gewerkt.

Natuurkundige wetten gelden er voor iedereen (zwaartekracht?!), niet alleen voor onze Canadese vrienden, zo zijn er voor een true-line source 3 belangrijke wetten (de zogenaamde Olson-rules)(even uit mijn hoofd):

1) De afstand tussen twee bronnen mag niet groter zijn dan de halve golflengte van de hoogst weer te geven frequentie

2) 80% van het totale front-oppervlak van het array moet bewegend zijn (=concrete geluidsbron)

3) De afstralingshoek van elke separate bron mag niet méér zijn dan 5'


Voor alle duidelijkheid: er is op dit moment géén één systeem dat volledig aan deze eisen voldoet (vooral de 80% regel is praktisch onhaalbaar). Uit deze regels blijkt ook dat een échte line-source eigenlijk NIET open mag gaan aan de voorkant !!

Ik heb even snel gekeken op de Meyer-site die je aangaf, in principe is alle bovengestelde daarop terug te vinden. Maar ik moet je gelijk geven dat veel fabrikanten bepaalde natuur-wetten zó uitleggen dat hún producten als beste uit de bus (lijken) te komen, het is aan ons om daar doorheen te prikken.


Oh ja, nog even als weetje: Y18 en V-DOSC zijn qua kastcontructie bijna niet met elkaar te vergelijken:

V-DOSC maakt gebruik van de welbekende ribbon-driver voor het hoog, deze loopt verticaal in de kast. Daarnaast zitten aan weerszijden 2 10" midspeakers onder een hoek (van 50' als ik het goed heb), die tegelijkertijd de 'hoorn' voor het hoog vormen. Dan aan weerszijden een 15" voor het laag.

Y-18 maakt gebruik van een module waarin zowel het hoog als het mid in is verwerkt (hoog en mid komen over de volledige opening EN in tijd/fase van de 'hoorn' naar buiten), met aan weerszijden een 18" voor het laag.


Verder blijft de belangrijkste factor in het al dan niet goed klinken van een PA de systeem-techneut (en FOH mixer uiteraard), maar ik denk dat we het daar allemaal wel over eens zijn.


p.s. Misschien nog iets leuks om te weten: De V-DOSC constructie bracht soms rare fenomenen teweeg, omdat de 'wand' van de hoorn van het hoog (de 10" midjes) niet stabiel waren (ze produceerde geluid/ bewogen). JBL heeft de Vertec-kasten grotendeels gebaseerd op V-DOSC, alleen hebben zij vóór de 10" midjes een plank geschroefd met gaten erin. Dit om twee redenen: 1) de hoorn is nu stabiel   2) door de gaten worden de bronnen van het mid opgesplitst in (theoretische) bronnen die dichter bij elkaar liggen (en dus beter koppelen). Maar Vertec heeft daarnaast weer andere dingen helemaal verkeerd gedaan (wat betreft de Olson rules).

----------


## berolios

Welke optredens heb je trouwens gezien op Werchter? Ik heb daar Main gedaan, weliswaar op het podium, dus ik heb niet alles aan de voorkant gehoord. Het systeem an sich vond ik eigenlijk goed (niet zo goed als in bijvoorbeeld 2002, maar toch beter dan menigeen anders). Vond je het systeem minder, of de (vaak afschuwelijke amerikaanse) mix van bands?

----------


## Gast1401081

@ berolios :
1 maak van die halve golflengte = 2/3, en ik doe mee
http://www.********.nl/images/fasevsamp.JPG bijvoorbeeld laat dit duidelijk zien.
2 ken ik niet, ook niet relevant, trouwens, volgens mij...Sterker nog : de ideale bron is een puntbron...Vandaar dat ik vermoed dat je graag een omni-bron hebt, en geen hoorn, de omni levert niet alleen in-koppeling op front, maar ook uitdoving in de zones eromheen.
3 afstraalhoek per kast mag ook omni zijn, dankzij de fysieke "olson" wetten gaat-ie zich als 5 graden-kast gedragen in een array. 
http://www.********.nl/images/4x%20s...hz%20%201m.jpg is een effect van een array-achtige sub-opstelling. Met Omni's , vandaar zowel de Inkoppeling als de Uitdoving.

Ook een bewijs voor deze stelling is de Phillips-truc met de SA-Ribbon-driver. 
(een van de eerste echte Hoog-line-array-oplossingen, jammer dat-ie maar een 130dB max haalt. Bijna alle fabrikanten nemen een imitatie, of beter, een simulatie van de ribbon, en noemen dat Wave-shaper, of RibbonEmulator, oid. Je moet frequentie en onderlinge afstand in de juiste verhouding houden, en je hebt al snel een line-effect. 

http://www.********.nl/images/Vegas20sub700.jpg is een sub-array zoals hierboven.

----------


## berolios

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> @ berolios :
> 1 maak van die halve golflengte = 2/3, en ik doe mee
> http://www.********.nl/images/fasevsamp.JPG bijvoorbeeld laat dit



Ik wil niet vervelend zijn, maar het volledig koppelen van twee bronnen resulteert (theoretisch) in één bron met het dubbele vermogen. Dit betekend dus een versterking van 3 dB (20* log2), wat ook volgens jouw plaatje correspondeert met een maximale afstand tussen de bronnen van 1/2 golflengte. Jij hebt gekeken naar de situatie wanneer er géén verlies zou zijn (dus bij 0dB)...

De tweede regel (80% regel) is wel degelijk zéér belangrijk !! Het is echter ook de minst bekende line-source regel en wordt door veel fabrikanten (en technici) dan ook naast zich neer gelegd (al dan niet bewust). De concrete wetenschappelijke onderbouwing moet ik je tot mijn spijt schuldig blijven (ik zal als ik tijd kan vinden de boeken er nog eens bij pakken), maar de basis van deze regel ligt is het feit dat voor een lijnbron met lengte 'l' , minstens 80% van deze lengte 'l' moet 'meedoen' in de bron (met inachtname van de andere regels) om tot een (theoretisch) volledig koppelende lijnbron te komen. De term 'hoorn' heb ik eigenlijk een beetje voor het gemak (maar in dit geval verkeerd) gebruikt omdat dat ding er nu eenmaal net zo uitziet als een hoorn. In feite is het een 'tijdgeccorrigeerde' afstraler waarin zowel de driver voor het hoog als het mid zijn verwerkt (Adamson noemt het co-entrent wave-nog-wat-weet-ik-niet-meer).

Wat de 3e regel betreft heb je gelijk, ik heb het allemaal een beetje omgedraaid in mijn verhaal. Wat ik bedoelde was dat de kastconstructie en/of vliegmethode GEEN hoeken groter dan 5' mag kunnen toelaten, omdat anders de lijnbron onderbroken wordt (en er dus geen true-line-source meer is). True-line-source kasten van 15'en 20'(alles meer dan 5') kunnen dus PER DEFINITIE niet bestaan (ondanks vele beweringen van diverse fabrikanten).


RRRRRRR... ik vind het gezellig hier op het forum over 'boksen' te babbelen...

----------


## Gast1401081

psies. 

a de 10log van 2 is3, de 20 log is 6dB.
2 de 80% regel doet er niet toe, je mag ook op 50 % gaan zitten. Je praat immers over het effect van zij-aanzicht, zeg maar. En dan neem je een aantal coherente trillingsbronnen, en die gaan interfereren en een line vormen bij de frequentie kleiner dan 2/3 golflengte. Dus zorg je ervoor dat de onerlinge afstand vcan je drivers kleiner is dan 2/3 van de maximale biojbehorende frequentie.

Rekenvoorbeeldje : een 50 Hz line bouw je al met een onderlinge afstand van 340/50 = 6,8, en daar 2/3 van. Dus zou je 10 enkele front-18"kasten op een onderlinge afstand van 4,5 meter zetten, dan vormt de opstelling een line-koppeling voor frequenties onder (tot en met ) 50Hz.

100 Hz : 2,2 meter.
1000 Hz, 22 cm.  
2000 Hz : 11,1 cm. 
10kHz : 2,2 cm. 

http://members.home.nl/********/line...emeter63hz.jpg
http://members.home.nl/********/line...emeter80hz.jpg
http://members.home.nl/********/line...meter100hz.jpg
http://members.home.nl/********/line...meter125hz.jpg

je ziet , met een onderlinge afstand van 50 cm en de theoretische "PuntBron" (nog geen 10 cm in diameter) het line-effet al onstaan.

Wil je nu achterop wat extra uitdoving, dan zul je een truckje moeten uithalen, met een delay, of de line iets gebogen moeten maken. 
http://members.home.nl/********/linearray/01B31_5P.JPG
http://members.home.nl/********/linearray/01BPHYSC.JPG 


en ziedaar : het line-array-effect.

Ik ga wel met je mee als je stelt dat het array voldoende lengte moet hebben om het bundel-effect te creeeren. En dan is met name de uitdoving richting podium erg lekker, qua feedback.

----------


## dokter dB

mac, die 80% regel gaat wel op, het gaat nl niet om verschillende bronnen, alle kasten van een line-array worden akoestisch gecombineerd tot 1 lijnbron.
Als daar gaten in vallen krijg je die ook in het luistervlak/diepteveld. 

V-dosc heeft daar al last van bij gebruik van de grotere hoeken. 
Vandaar de trapezium-kastvormen bij concurrenten.

Jouw 2/3 golf verhaal gaat alleen op, als de gebruikte elementen (subkasten dus), net zoals bij een sub-line, een golflengte weergeven die veel groter is dan de bron.
Helaas gaat dat zo ongeveer boven de 1khz niet meer op bij gemiddelde drivermaat waarmee de huidige PA-bouw word bedreven. 
Als we over full-range omni drivers zouden beschikken van 1cm hoog zou het dus theoretisch wel kunnen.....
Maar aangezien we tot op heden al te maken hebben met richtingswerking binnen 1 element zelf is het veel complexer.

Maar BOT: dat vertec he? ik vind dat op de EV line-array lijken qua klank. Jullie mogen zelf invullen of dat positief is  :Big Grin:

----------


## berolios

Je hebt volledig gelijk: ik heb me vergist me de 20*log 2 (eigen schuld, moet ik maar niet alles uit het hoofd willen doen). Deze berekening moet zijn: 20 * log (wortel 2), maar het is wél zeker weten 1/2 golflengte !!

De tweede (80%) regel is wél erg belangrijk (en heeft trouwens betrekking op het 'vooraanzicht'), maar voorlopig moet ik me even gewonnen geven, daar ik je de wetenschappelijke verklaring nu niet zo 1,2,3 kan geven. Helaas heb ik nu weinig tijd daarvoor, maar ik zal zeker een dezer dagen nog even de boeken induiken om deze theorie op te snorkelen. 

Verder heb je met de opstelling van de subs ook gelijk (zo doen wij dat ook regelmatig), met een 'matrix' van bijvoorbeeld 5 x 5 kun je met de juiste delay-tijden en goede onderlinge afstanden een waar sub-kanon bouwen (o.a. in praktijk gebracht bij Qontact 2003 in het Gelredome), met áchter het sub-array relatief weinig geluid. Maar ik blijf bij mijn standpunt dat voor volledige koppeling de afstand tussen de bronnen maximaal de halve golflengte van de hoogst weer te geven frequentie mag zijn. 

Effe nog wat anders: 
De theoretische line-source heeft een lengte 'oneindig' en daarmee een verval van -3dB per verdubbeling van de afstand. Echter, de fysieke lijnbronnen kunnen natuurlijk niet aan voldoen aan deze eis. Wat blijkt dan ook in de praktijk: er bestaat een maat 'Rlim' die staat voor de afstand tot de lijnbron waarbij het verval in geluidsdruk omslaat van -3dB naar de 'conventionele' -6dB per verdubbeling van de afstand. Deze Rlim is sterk afhankelijk van de lengte van de lijnbron én van de frequentie waarop gemeten wordt. Een paar voorbeelden van Rlim (in meters):

                        lengte lijnbron (mtr)
freq (Hz)________2,75______4,6_______7,36_______11,04

63_______________0_________0_________0__________11  .20
250______________2.8_______7.78______19.92______44  .81
1000_____________11.20_____31.12_____79.66______17  9.24
16000____________179.66____497.88____1274.58____28  67.80


Hier is een formule voor, ook deze zal ik eens op proberen te snorkelen.

Nu meen ik mij extreem vaag te herinneren dat de oorzaak van de 'van de frequentie afhankelijke component' van Rlim ligt in het al dan niet voldoen aan de 80% regel, maar dit is wel een héle vage herinnering en ik zou zo 1,2,3 de oorzaak ook niet kunnen verklaren. Ik vertel het toch maar, omdat er misschien iemand is die dit leest en denkt: och ja, zo zat dat: bla bladiebla (en het goed zou kunnen uitleggen).... Nogmaals: to be continued.

Verder is Rlim min of meer ook te zien als een soort 'indicator' voor de mate van acoustische koppeling. In principe geldt: hoe langer de line-source, hoe beter (zoals je ook zelf al aangaf, algemeen bekend natuurlijk), wat Rlim ook illustreerd.

Maar goed, dit zijn weer heel andere stukken van de line-source theorie. Met welk programma heb je die simulaties (plaatjes) eigenlijk gemaakt? Lijkt me leuk om mee te spelen, ik heb ook wat vergelijkbare software, maar die ziet er weer nét iets anders uit.


Oh ja, kijk niet raar op als je een paar dagen niks van me hoort, dan ben ik druk aan het klussen (niet dat je denk: wat een aso, die laat niks meer van zich horen als hij 'kritiek' krijgt)

De groeten

----------


## berolios

Dokter, u heeft gelijk...

Een van de nadelen/ fouten van V-DOSC is inderdaad het feit dat ze opengaan aan de voorkant. V-DOSC wordt echter wel als een true-line array gezien omdat bij de kasten die vér spelen (de bovenste in het array dus), de opening aan de voorkant bijna 0 is (bovenste kasten altijd al met een x-aantal 0-graden hoeken). Maar in essentie is dit inderdaad niet volgens de line-source regels.

Verder is het niet 2/3 van de golflengte, maar 1/2 van de golflengte als maximale afstand voor volledige koppeling. (I kid you not!)

----------


## dokter dB

@berolio:
1/2 golf afstand tussen 2 puntbronnen betekent een "figure of 8" patroon (ergens tussen de 90 en 180 graden, bi-directioneel).
Voor een subline mag dat best smaller (verder uit elkaar dus), daarom heeft er iemand eens geroepen 2/3 golf, en nu roept iedereen dat na.... zoals bijna alles van de meyersite word nageroepen  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ...

----------


## berolios

@Dokter

Ten eerste wil ik (zonder iemand te beledigen) me aansluiten bij de (kleine) frustratie dat voor veel mensen de Meyer-site als 'audio-bijbel' geldt [ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Embarrassment: )]

Ten tweede gelden voor sublines precies dezelfde regels als voor ander bronnen (met hogere frequenties) die akoestisch koppelen. Het is wel zo dat bij bijvoorbeeld 2/3 afstand ipv 1/2 het effect (dat dus alleen te merken is in het hoogste logaritmisch 1/6 deel van de frequenties door de subs) bij subs niet zó drastisch te merken is als in andere frequentie-banden.


To be continued

----------


## dokter dB

Dat is in principe wel waar, zei het niet dat de bron intrinsiek veranderd als je het spectrum doorloopt.
Een sub doet maar 1,5 oktaaf, en dat is redelijk als omnistraler fabriceerbaar, dus dan werkt het.

Een hooghoorn doet globaal 4 oktaven, waarin hij van omni overgaat naar cardiode... dan werkt het niet meer:
Het 1/2 golflengte verhaal gaat dan heelaas maar op voor grofweg het 1e oktaaf, maw daar waar omni. Daarna word het vaag, maar hoe kleiner de slotjes en hoe langer de pijpen hoe hoger/minder het ontstane probleem. (zie de lange hoog-slots bij vertec, en soortgelijke lapmiddelen bij diverse andere merken)

Zodra je in het hoog de puntpron vergeet, en een lijnbron maakt (v-dosc, adamson, linex, SA-ribbon etc) dan is de optelling heel goed, mits je zo dicht mogelijk aansluit (dichtheid &gt;80%, dus zeker geen 1/2 golf). 
Alle tijden zijn gecompenseert bij elk optelpunt, en ongestraft deels overlappen is dan dus mogelijk (bijv 5 graden overlap van de bovenste kasten).

Hoe eea klankmatig overkomt op mensen, en wat voor gevoel dat losmaakt, en hoe men dat ervaart, staat hier natuurlijk helemaal los van.
Maar feit blijft dat natuurkundig gezien de coherentie in projectie van een linesource natuurlijk veel beter is.

----------


## berolios

Goed bezig dokter,

het Sound Projects-paper die je op een ander onderwerp gaf, behandeld deze stof redelijk netjes (voor iedereen die de draad nu écht kwijt is)
(http://www.soundprojects.com/downloa...rraytheory.pdf)

Een aantal fabrikanten (zeer vage achter-in-de-tuin-met-een-volgens-zichzelf-goed-idee- type bedrijfjes) hebben (oa)vanwege dit verschijnsel (en omdat ze geen andere oplossing konden vinden voor een 'vlakke' bron voor het hoog) geprobeerd 4,5 of zelfs 6-weg line-array kabinetten te maken. Het is natuurlijk ***sonmogelijk ál die komponenten maximaal 1/2 golflengte uit elkaar te zetten én een symmetrische kast te houden, die projecten zijn dan ook op zijn zachts gezegd niet bepaald succesvol geweest.

Je hebt ook gelijk als je zegt dat bij de crossover-regionen twee verschillende componenten (bijv. laag en mid) met elkaar moeten koppelen (én in fase moeten staan) om alles netjes in het gereel te houden.


Wat VerTec trouwens betreft:
wist je dat JBL bij Vertect de kast eigenlijk véél te groot heeft gemaakt (tov de 15" die erin zitten)? De marketing-afdeling vond het wel sjiek als er ook subjes zouden komen met dezelfde afmetingen als de toppen. Daarom hebben ze op de plek van de 15" ruimte gehouden voor een 18" --&gt; WEG 80% regel !!!


Zo, nu ga ik inpakken, want ik moet de komende dagen weer aan de bak... Wees gegroet !!

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door berolios_
> 
> 
> 
> Maar goed, dit zijn weer heel andere stukken van de line-source theorie. Met welk programma heb je die simulaties (plaatjes) eigenlijk gemaakt? Lijkt me leuk om mee te spelen, ik heb ook wat vergelijkbare software, maar die ziet er weer nét iets anders uit.



komt ook uit de familie met die rare bijbel   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## berolios

Hahaha, tja, zo zie je maar weer, de wereld is niet zwart-wit !

----------


## Koen van der K

Weer terug van weggeweest en interessante materie gemist ...

Ter info @Berolios; Het was Werchter 2002 en het kan best aan de FOH / systeem technici hebben gelegen.

Betreft die linesource theorie; eigenlijk geldt dit voor alles onder de pakweg 400Hz, daarboven doet men met waveguides toch allerhand pogingen om zowel near- als farfield een coherent en fasegelijk mid(hoog) te krijgen ?

Met een goed ontworpen waveguide creeer je toch een point-source / coherent geheel en "compenseer" je de kastafmetingen (gaps tussen de drivers), of zie ik dit verkeerd ?
Uiteraard is problemen bij de bron (mechanisch / kastafmetingen etc.) aanpakken mijn inziens essentieel, maar deze truken werken in de praktijk toch OK als ik VerTec (en andere goed ontworpen en correct afgestelde) Line Arrays hoor.

Groetos,

Koen

----------


## berolios

Heeij Koen,

Lang niet gezien  :Smile: 

De line-source theorie geldt toch echt ook voor hogere frequenties hoor.

Een waveguide zorgt er in essentie voor dat over de volledige opening aan de voorkant alle frequenties tegelijk én in fase aankomen. Op die manier creeer je (in principe) een vlak-bron. Vooral voor het hoog is deze oplossing aantrekkelijk omdat het in die frequentie-banden moeilijk is je bronnen dicht genoeg bij elkaar te plaatsen. Daarbij is de (rechthoekige) opening van een waveguide ook erg effectief in het kader van de 80% regel.

Wat betreft dat horen van deze natuurwetten: in essentie heb je gelijk: als het goed is afgesteld en met goede componenten is gebouwd, dan kunnen veel serieuze systemen gewoon goed klinken. Vooral open-air zul je (redelijk dicht bij de PA en in het midden) niet echt veel verschil horen tussen een systeem dat wél aan de line-source regels voldoet en een systeem dat dat niet doet. 

De verschillen uitten zich vooral in:

1) hoe directief is het systeem nu in werkelijkheid, of gaat er toch nog van alles 'ongecontroleerd' diverse richtingen uit?

2) tot hoe ver van de PA blijft het spectrale klankbeeld hetzelfde, vooral in het hoog is het verschil tussen de systemen toch wel goed te merken.

In hoeverre de true-line-source 'compatibiliteit' van je systeem belangrijk is hangt dus gewoon af van waar je het voor gebruiken wilt. Daarbij is het ook vaak budget dat een beperkende factor is.

Je gaat ook geen ferrari kopen om mee door het bos te scheuren, om maar af te sluiten met een rare, edoch vergelijkbare, stelling

----------


## Koen van der K

Ha Berolios, dank voor toelichting ... o.a. Renkus Heinz heeft ook een aardig stukje over die waveguides mbt line sources en line arrays geschreven (http://www.renkus-heinz.com/news/designNote.html)

Het evenwichtige (farfield) klankbeeld van een array is toch afhankelijk van de vorm van de array en dus ook de overgang van near- naar farfield ? En dit geldt dan met name voor HF.
Althans, dat is wat ik uit de JBL / AES whitepapers vaststel ... hoe dit in de praktijk klinkt / werkt kan ik niet zeggen gezien ik te weinig met line-array te maken heb.

Kan me voorstellen dat de goedkopere varianten onevenwichtig gaan klinken op afstand. Betreft VerTec (ik tracht me toch nog enigzins aan het topic te houden  :Wink:  vond ik (zoals eerder gezegd) de horizontale afstraling erg gelijkmatig en zonder hoorbare lobes, fasedraaiingen. Ook van near- naar farfield was dit nog best OK, maar het schijnt volgens de kenners nog beter te kunnen klinken met aangepaste controller settings (zoals die bijvoorbeeld van Story).

Met behulp van controllersettings zou je volgens mij (afgezien van de klankkleurbepaling en x-oversettings) met name het verticaal afstraalgedrag mbv tapering en delay van de units onderling flink kunnen beinvloeden, dit weer afhankelijk van de gekozen arrayvorm (J / spiral etc.)

Enfin, theorie genoeg ... bij een eerstvolgende VerTec toepassing omgeving Breda zal ik erbij zijn ... to be continued.

----------


## berolios

De omslag van near-field naar far-field heeft te maken met de critical distance, ofwel Rlim. Deze wordt elders op dit forum behandeld. Rlim heeft te maken met de lengte van de array, de frequentie waarop wordt gemeten en de mate waarin de line-array voldoet aan de line-source regels. Wat voorbeelden van Rlim:

engte lijnbron (mtr)
freq (Hz)________2,75______4,6_______7,36_______11,04

63_______________0_________0_________0__________11  .20
250______________2.8_______7.78______19.92______44  .81
1000_____________11.20_____31.12_____79.66______17  9.24
16000____________179.66____497.88____1274.58____28  67.80


Helaas heb ik tot nu toe zélf maar beperkte ervaring met andere systemen dan V-DOSC/ dV-DOSC van L'Acoustics en Y18/ Y10/ Spektrix van Adamson. Ik werk af en toe met KF730 van EAW en heb wel eens gemixt op JBL VerTec (van Purple) en VRX (klein broertje).
Op échte line-source klussen (m.a.w. de grote klussen), waarbij de voordelen van line-array echt goed naar voren komen heb ik alleen met eerder genoemde L'Acoustics en Adamson systemen ervaring. Ik kan dus van dat oogpunt uit ook geen goed gefundeerde mening uit eigen ervaring geven wat andere systemen betreft.

----------


## Janpa

Hallo Collega's,
Mocht iemand nog geintreseerd zijn op Festivak wordt een leezing gehouden over geluidsbeheersing (zeer leerzaam). Tip voor alle forum gangers die meenen iets van geluid te weten. Deze beurs is alleen nog op dinsdag in het Autotron te Rosmalen.

----------


## berolios

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Janpa_
> 
> Tip voor alle forum gangers die meenen iets van geluid te weten.



Proef ik hier sarcasme?
Ik kan me vergissen, maar volgens mij wordt er hier toch redelijk op niveau over diverse onderwerpen gesproken. Nobody is perfect en het praten over al deze onderwerpen komt iedereen's inzicht alleen maar ten goede, daar is een forum per slot van rekening toch voor, niet?

Verder bedankt voor het ons attent maken op de lezing in Rosmalen, helaas kan ik er niet bij zijn, maar zeker veel plezier gewenst!

----------


## Janpa

Hallo Berolios,

Nee hoor geen sarcasme maar wie de schoen past trekt hem aan zullen we maar zeggen.
Maar het was een tip om mischien gebruik van te maken.
De eerste regel was niet persoonlijk bedoeld hoor!
Maar er was in een vorige reactie nog iemand die dacht dat hij er verstand van hadt.

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Janpa_
> 
> 
> 
> Maar er was in een vorige reactie nog iemand die dacht dat hij er verstand van hadt.




Dat zijn er hier al bijna 5000, op dit forum...

De Olson wetgeving ( anno 1940) leert ons al dat die 2/3 Lambda een bepalende factor is. 
Als mensen het nu ineens op 1/2 lambda willen houden : be my guest...

----------


## Janpa

Hallo Mac,

Het ging meer om Ralph zijn beweeringen een paar item's terug.
Daar ik weet hoe we het hadden uitgelegt aan zijn college van bijzondere weten en later dit met hun eigen DB meter aan toon baar makten.

----------


## berolios

even nieuw leven inblazen

----------


## berolios

en nog een keer  :Wink:

----------


## Gast1401081

tja... topic uit 2005.... GEzien de omloopsnelheid van geluidstechnici zijn de meeste ondertussen alweer een ander vak gaan uitoefenen..

----------


## moderator

Of op een andere PA overgestapt :Stick Out Tongue: 

Wat is de reden van je kick, ik zie ff de merwaarde niet en onzinnig iets omhoogschoppen lijkt me niet jouw/de manier van doen.

----------


## frederic

Een BMW met een ezel aan het stuur blijft een ezelskar. 
Eerst de vent aan de knoppen, en dan pas kijken hoe je het systeem kan verbeteren. Dit is een waarheid als een koe!

----------


## berolios

> Of op een andere PA overgestapt
> 
> Wat is de reden van je kick, ik zie ff de merwaarde niet en onzinnig iets omhoogschoppen lijkt me niet jouw/de manier van doen.



Er waren recentelijk weer wat vragen over de theorie-discussies die in deze topics gevoerd zijn... vind het eigenlijk een beetje verplicht leesvoer voor diegenen die zich in die discussies willen mengen  :Wink: ... vandaar de kick  :Wink: ... verder natuurlijk een van de interessantere onderwerpen uit de 'redelijk recente' geschiedenis  :Wink: ... that's all...

----------

